# Upgrading in tight buget.



## Darkserge

I bought Skyrim and played this in ultra setting as both Anti-aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering Off. I need to use 1680X1050 to able to read fonts clearly. I am getting little lags (around 30 FPS)

Skyrim recommended requirements:

Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
4GB System RAM
6GB free HDD space
DirectX 9.0c compatible NVIDIA or AMD ATI video card with 1GB of RAM (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 or higher; ATI Radeon 4890 or higher).
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation

I have
Window 7 32 bit
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.6 Ghz(overclocked)
3.5GB System RAM (but do have 4GB rams)
ATI Radeon 4870 512 MB

I do not know much about which one will improve the most performance.

$99.99 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM (to able to read 4GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

$356.16 INTEL Q9650 CORE-2 QUAD 3.00GHZ 1333MHZ FSB 12MB CACHE LGA775
http://www.upgradebay.com/c1_itemdetail.asp?rid=22&itemid=168856843

$339.99 EVGA GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130593


Or I better off buying new computer with faster CPU, more memory rams and speed, 64 bit Window 7, but not a great gaming video card. (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti)

$849.99 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1418814&CatId=1886

Thanks!


----------



## claptonman

I would definitely upgrade. The 775 is a dead socket, and not worth putting a $350 CPU in it. An i5 2500k is a lot better, and $220 compared to $350.

And no need for the new version of windows. If you can find a legit ISO or windows 7 64-bit CD, your product key would work with it.

While the computer you posted is good, you should build it yourself. Firstly, you don't need an i7 2600 for gaming. Games will not benefit from hyperthreading. And then they usually come with a cheapo power supply.

You could build a system with an i5 2500k and either a 560ti or 6950 for under $850 easily. Or go with an AMD CPU and get a 570 or 6970.


----------



## Darkserge

You know what, I decided to try to buy one of these video card first and see how well FPS on Skyrim. I notice my motherboard support only PCI Express 2.0 x16, so Radeon HD 6950 may not works. But I could be wrong. 

So which one is good?

EVGA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130683

MSN
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608

Thanks.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

2.1 is backwards compatible with 2.0, i mean i am running a 6850 which is pcie 2.1 in a 1.0 slot


----------



## claptonman

The MSI. Will run cooler, has higher clocks, and is cheaper. What make and model power supply do you have?


----------



## Darkserge

This is my power supply.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Mine Radeon 4870 can change into overclocked, and I think all of newer video cards can do that too.
Since, this cat said "2.1 is backwards compatible with 2.0"

Which is better? 

MSI eForce GTX 560 Ti $259.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=s1ovc6yzzo0h

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 $259.99 ($239.99 after mail-in rebate card)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102954

I am using this for Skyrim.


----------



## StrangleHold

Darkserge said:


> I have
> Window 7 32 bit
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.6 Ghz(overclocked)
> 3.5GB System RAM (but do have 4GB rams)
> ATI Radeon 4870 512 MB
> 
> I do not know much about which one will improve the most performance.
> 
> $99.99 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM (to able to read 4GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986
> 
> $356.16 INTEL Q9650 CORE-2 QUAD 3.00GHZ 1333MHZ FSB 12MB CACHE LGA775
> http://www.upgradebay.com/c1_itemdetail.asp?rid=22&itemid=168856843
> 
> $339.99 EVGA GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130593
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Dont pay 356 bucks for a Q9650
You can get a i5 2500K and a decent socket 1155 Z68 motherboard for close to the same price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157271

Instead of a GTX 570, get a 560Ti or 6950. Then with the price difference get some DDR3 1866 2+4=8gb.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102954
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608
Then
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


----------



## Darkserge

$219.99 Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

$124.99 ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157271

$49.99 G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

$259.99 SAPPHIRE 100312-3L Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102954

$129.99 Western Digital Caviar Green WD7500AARX 750GB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136950

$99.99 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

*I have* Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

*and* CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

I don't think I forget something else....


----------



## StrangleHold

Alot better drive, plus its 1TB. Plus it has a 40 buck off promo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185


----------



## claptonman

Your motherboard doesn't support 1866 RAM. Just get 1600, you won't be able to tell while playing games.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144

Might want to consider a different case. Yours does not have cable management and without it, you won't get as much airflow and cooling as you need.


----------



## StrangleHold

claptonman said:


> Your motherboard doesn't support 1866 RAM. Just get 1600, you won't be able to tell while playing games.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144


 
Yes it does. it supports 1866 and 2133


----------



## Darkserge

I will planing to buy Intel Core i5-2500K, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB in one or two months.

I am going to buy one of video card tomorrow. Which one is better that using 2X6 pins power?

*GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 * $239.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125385

*SPARKLE Calibre Series X560 Ti DF GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5* $269.99 $10.00 Mail-in Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187151 

*GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 560 Ti - 448 Cores (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 * $314.99 $20.00 Mail-in Rebate Card and 	$59.99 GIGABYTE Gift - Game Coupon
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125406


----------

